# Tea tree oil



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anyone know if it is safe to use tea tree oil on goats? I've used it on cats, dogs and myself for fungal and other skin problems, but haven't tried it on the goats.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would put it with a carier oil and not just straight. but yes I would use it mixed


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

I've used it on them- not straight but diluted. No bad reactions!!  I love tea tree oil!


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

Fias Co Farm is way for using Tea Tree oil. Here's their article about it - http://fiascofarm.com/herbs/teatree.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Tea Tree oil should not be used on cats. They lick it off, you know. javascript:void(0);
Wink


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I once had a Persian cat who had a deficient immune system and had chronic ringworm. We tried everything on him including a couple of strong fungicide prescriptions from the vet that were pills we gave him. Nothing seemed to work for more than a month or so. I hated giving him those pills every few months because they are toxic when used extensively. I bathed him in cat shampoo, to which I added tea tree oil and grapefruit seed extract. I'd leave it on for about 5 minutes and then rinse it off. This seemed to give him some relief.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

WE use it in thier shampoo and have an oil mixture of Tea Tree, PennyRoyal, and grapeseed oil. 
It has helped thier coats. I wouldn't use this recipe during flushing, estrus, or during pregnancy because of the PennyRoyal, but you can while milking, just be sure not to get any on the udders. We brush some on very lightly over coat then use a papertowel around the polls to get in deep.


----------

